# Insect ID



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Found these two guys in my backyard. 

Pretty sure this is a Porcellio, anybody know the species? It's around 10-13mm.





And the second guy is this ant, found a huge nest of them, anybody know species? It's around 4-6mm





Thanks for the help.

Luke


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Luke, 

I am not sure the exact species of the top one, but it isn't an insect at all. It is an isopod, under the crustaceans. Looks like the average backyard pill bug though too me.

Ed


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Yea yea yea, didn't know what to put as subject. Isopod schmisopod :wink: 

Luke


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well i found out that the ant is a Large yellow ant: _Acanthomyops interjectus_. They seem to feed of of honey produced by aphids and mealy bugs. Anybody know how I would go setting up an "antfarm" for them?

Luke


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

One big ass rose bush covered in black or green Aphids for them to 'milk'. Good luck bro!!!


----------



## FrankWilliams (Apr 10, 2004)

Those ants look suspiciously like the ones I have down here. They look nice and fat and juicy. I don't think they'd be a good idea for frog use though. I tried sucking some up with my pooter, and the acid they give off knocked me down. Ugh, it was horrible. Cleared my sinuses up though. Kinda like citrus.


----------



## Twny4svn (Oct 16, 2004)

I also have that same Isopod in my tanks, i see my frogs eating them from time to time. I dont no how i got them but the frogs dont seem to mind and they help break up the waste in the tanks.


----------

